# Spirituality



## Larka (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know what else I would call this, so thats the title. Basically I'm talking about faeries, angels, spirit guides, all that great stuff. The reason I bring this topic up in the first place is because of a little haven on main street in my town. It's called FaeryTale and it's a metaphysical store, books, statues, rocks, incense, candles. That sorta place. I cannot COUNT the number of times I've been soooo anxious and depressed and about to just snap and then walked into that shop and after a few minutes, feel fine. It's one of the only places I can think of that makes me feel happy no matter what mood I'm in. My theory is that there must be good energy around the place. So what do you think? Could good energy and good people chase away dp and depression? I also find my conversations with the store owner (who doesn't mind talking to a 15 year old for an hour or two) answer some of those annoying questions about the concious mind and how things work in the universe on a more sensible scale to my beliefs.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I think anything that puts order to the universe is good for your mental health regardless of whether or not its true. DP creates such a strong sense of fragmentation and confusion that any religious belief that can systematically pull those pieces together will of course, make you feel better. It can be a problem, as well, if you just start randomly believing in magic or God for no good reason and are then dissapointed later on when you feel that these beliefs are not true or have been disproven. I think a person should only pursue these beliefs if they are ready to commit themselves to a life of spiritual practice. Once it becomes part of your life, you'll become more sure of your belief. If you're riding the fence, then sometimes spiritual exploration can be painful or lead to disillusionment.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

thats good advice scattered. larka as far as im concerned, youre on the right path. if youre interested in metaphysics i would be happy to share some resources with you. ive been 'in both worlds' all my life and because i spent most of it fighting against it ive fallen on my butt a few times but now i know ive got it right and the path is really clear. let me know if i can help you.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Indulding yourself in methaphysical / spiritual musings while mentally ill is about as worthwhile as picking and apple out of your toilet with your teeth, and about as dangerous as poking a lion in the eye with a stick.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

i agree.last thing you need is to be told about your spirit guides,your past life karma etc.if you go to 5 different spiritualists,the chances are they will all tell you completely different profiles of your guides and if you tell them this,they will say the last person you spoke to was wrong.do you need this at this stage of your life??successfully returning to planet earth should be the goal of anyone with dp/dr.appollo 13 was on last night,did anyone see it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

I have here on my desk the Empty Coke Can of Eternal Inner Calm (It's the caffiene free one)

Yours for ?50.

I'm kidding, whatever makes you feel better. Just don't take it _too _seriously. There are a lot of fraudsters out there...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

larka, my advice to you is this. dont listen to the negative posters on this site. THERE ARE MANY, and they will do their best to squash any talk of a spiritual nature. to be honest i dont know why there is a spirituality section on this website. no one is really free to express their view without being attacked. im sorry you had to experience this. you are young and impressionable and i think they feel that someone like me would be preying on you, when in reality it is they that are preying on you. like the saying goes, misery loves company.  i used to be JUST like them larka. i was wallowing in a pit of dispair my entire life until i finally just STOPPED the madness by accepting the truth that im not perfect. that i will NEVER be free from the wierdness of life. that this dp/dr 'disease' is a part of me so i better make peace with it cause if i dont, i will NEVER get on with my life. a year and a half ago, i was spending most of my days struggling to stay away from the kitchen knives for fear that i would slash my wrists. i was on med after med which only left me with more problems. i finally woke up and found out hey, there is no such thing as a magic pill. and that my suffering was just me spinning my wheels instead of moving on. my 'spiritual side' is very much steeped in science. even moreso then the gloomsters on this site sitting on their duffs waiting for a magic pill that will never come. just like god is not going to save you, waiting for a magic pill is not just pulling apples out of a toilet with your teeth, its your head firmly lodged in the u-bend. the only thing that will save you, is YOU. an open mind is a beautiful thing larka. have faith in yourself and your ability to make sound choices. if it doesnt feel right, then it isnt right. if it doenst sound true, then it probably isnt true! my new found freedom from self opression is very much based in FACT. and i think its time everyone here stops waiting with their head lodged in the toilet waiting for a magic turd to free them from their self inflicted state of misery. be it biological or not, its all how you interpret suffering. if you chose to wallow in it, then that will be your lot, but dont force that defeatism on others. i just think its too bad that all the positive people on this website continue to get pushed out. its pretty much taboo around here to shed light on anything. now thats a real bummer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

SB I agree with what you said, but you're NOT talking about 'FaeryTales' and magic rocks, incense, and candles.

You're basically saying accept yourself, which is good advice.

You don't even mention this sort of thing. So although I agree with what you said entirely, having a go at other posters is a little bit unfounded as you don't really touch on what she was mentioning, either.

I wonder if the shop has a calming effect for just the reasons above - soothing incense/candle fragrances, etc. Not magic energy fields from lumps of rock.

Whatever, though. Just be happy.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Larka said:


> My theory is that there must be good energy around the place. So what do you think? Could good energy and good people chase away dp and depression?


Definately yes. In fact, I would venture a guess that the store owner has deliberately tried to set up that energy about their store. Why don't you ask them about it and tell them how you feel when you are there? Perhaps pick up a book that seems interesting to you and give it a shot. The choice is yours whether to go with it or not, but you'll never know if you don't try. Good luck.


----------



## wei ji (Feb 2, 2006)

I was thinking of feng shui and the way that it helps to give a mroe positive energy to our homes. This is probably the same thing as the store, and he has given it a positive atmosphere...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

you got me pegged all wrong mrmole. my beliefs are for the most part, based in science, which alot of the time is in and of itself, theoretical in nature. unlike most people, my beliefs are farrrr from fragmented. i am a spiritual being. so are you. but that does not mean its separate from the physical you, which is where most organized religion,(atheism is an organized religion by the way) gets it wrong. its all one and the same. every molecule of our bodies are composed of energy. the very same energy that a rock or a blade of grass is composed of. this is why i get annoyed when people who are their own worst enemy put down someone elses quest toward personal enlightenment. just because you are stuck in the mud far from the path, begging men in white coats to save you who they themselves are stuck in the mud even further down then yourself, doesnt mean its fine for you to fling that mud in a persons eyes who are open. once we start to understand the LOGIC of this, that the universe is an organism and NOT a bunch of peices of matter just like our bodies are not fragmented pieces of matter. if we were, we couldnt function. thats why its pointless to try to treat just one part of the body without treating the whole. ive finally realized how pointless and barbaric 'modern medicine' is. and how pointless it is to put your faith in it. ESPECIALLY since it is no longer controlled by doctors, but by greedy globalists.

i firmly believe, that once one puts faith in themselves, that they have the power to do great things. even heal themselves. yes im talking about meditation, metaphysics, hoodoovoodoo stuff like that, but also through physical actions of self healing, such as beneficial lifestyle changes, and the seeking of knowledge to further heal and evolve the self. body, mind AND SPIRIT.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

hi larka.i didnt mean to be negative.just stating my own personal experience.if it makes you feel better,go for it,holistic medicine is a gud thing,yoga particularly.i will stand by my last post though,you could end up more confused than ever if you follow advice blindly.follow your own instinct.gud luck whatever you do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> you got me pegged all wrong mrmole. my beliefs are for the most part, based in science, which alot of the time is in and of itself, theoretical in nature. unlike most people, my beliefs are farrrr from fragmented. i am a spiritual being. so are you. but that does not mean its separate from the physical you, which is where most organized religion,(atheism is an organized religion by the way) gets it wrong. its all one and the same. every molecule of our bodies are composed of energy. the very same energy that a rock or a blade of grass is composed of. this is why i get annoyed when people who are their own worst enemy put down someone elses quest toward personal enlightenment. just because you are stuck in the mud far from the path, begging men in white coats to save you who they themselves are stuck in the mud even further down then yourself, doesnt mean its fine for you to fling that mud in a persons eyes who are open. once we start to understand the LOGIC of this, that the universe is an organism and NOT a bunch of peices of matter just like our bodies are not fragmented pieces of matter. if we were, we couldnt function. thats why its pointless to try to treat just one part of the body without treating the whole. ive finally realized how pointless and barbaric 'modern medicine' is. and how pointless it is to put your faith in it. ESPECIALLY since it is no longer controlled by doctors, but by greedy globalists.
> 
> i firmly believe, that once one puts faith in themselves, that they have the power to do great things. even heal themselves. yes im talking about meditation, metaphysics, hoodoovoodoo stuff like that, but also through physical actions of self healing, such as beneficial lifestyle changes, and the seeking of knowledge to further heal and evolve the self. body, mind AND SPIRIT.


SB - That's my point! You don't need a shop full of enchanted nick nacks and magical leprechaun dust! Whatever 'it' is, 'it' is going on all around. What exactly is the difference between, I dunno, a piece of quartz you find on the beach, and one in a shop with a ?10 price tag and called 'Healing Quartz'? NOTHING!

I don't like modern medicine in the contect of AD medicine either (Although, I was very grateful for it when my appendix went :wink: I don't think any amount of self belief could have sorted that out...or could it?)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Mr Mole - Inherit my mantle and surpass my achievements.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

:shock: I'm shocked!

 Also, rather honoured  but I couldn't.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No please, take over.

The problem with spirituality forums, is that people don't listen. They just agree with each others point shared point of view. There is utterly no compromise. It's like smashing your head against a brick wall.

So you go girl......... :wink:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

mrmole said:


> SB - That's my point! You don't need a shop full of enchanted nick nacks and magical leprechaun dust! Whatever 'it' is, 'it' is going on all around. What exactly is the difference between, I dunno, a piece of quartz you find on the beach, and one in a shop with a ?10 price tag and called 'Healing Quartz'? NOTHING!


I agree with this. The real power is natural and within every person. Crystals, stones, rituals etc are all ways of trapping and focussing this energy and making it usable, even understandable. However they are not necessary and ultimately serve to "crystallise" your energy rather than keep it fluid.

Also, lets not forget that no-one can sell you personal power and no-one can buy it from you. You will never see a "personal power" market and if you do stay the hell away from it! Crystals etc can be sold, however, which is why there is an economy based on selling these things and, lets face it, squeezing every last dirty dollar out of the consumer as is possible. In the end not even spirituality is exempt from businesses and marketing people.

"And by the way, if there's anyone here in marketing....kill yourselves. No, its no joke. There's no excuse for doing what you do. You are evil fucking scumbags and the world would be a lot better off without you. Kill yourself..." - Bill Hicks.


----------

